# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Mạch Plannet CNC DIY .

## CBNN

Lâu lắm  rồi không vẽ mạch quên gần hết các thao tác trên Orcad  mò mẫn mãi ... 
Lấy cái mạch plannet CNC tập vẽ lại sẵn DIY cái mạch luôn ! 
mạch nguyên lý zin 
*Download File*


mạch vẽ lại thêm mớ opto cho input và output xài cho yên tâm , thay cái header của nó bằng "domino" mình hay xài !



sắp linh kiện , chạy mạch 



thành quả PCB 



Còn phải in , ủi , khoan lỗ , mua linh kien , hàn , test ...., kiếm cái key để xài nữa  :Embarrassment:

----------

anhcos, solero

----------


## liemgc

8 ngõ limit ko hoạt động nếu sài công tắc cơ 2 dây do thiếu áp

----------


## ít nói

key mới là khoản ban căng với diy . đến thời điểm này khá khó để xin được 1 key  :Frown:  rất nản lòng anh em diy

----------

CBNN

----------


## linhdt1121

> Lâu lắm  rồi không vẽ mạch quên gần hết các thao tác trên Orcad  mò mẫn mãi ... 
> Lấy cái mạch plannet CNC tập vẽ lại sẵn DIY cái mạch luôn ! 
> mạch nguyên lý zin 
> *Download File*
> 
> 
> mạch vẽ lại thêm mớ opto cho input và output xài cho yên tâm , thay cái header của nó bằng "domino" mình hay xài !
> 
> 
> ...


Có xi en xi rồi sao phải quay lại công nghệ bàn ủi nữa ha bác
Key thì liên hệ cụ Tiến Mạnh chăc là có

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

xung quanh em toàn máy... plasma , còn con mini của em thì chưa xong , đành phải ủi vậy ... :Frown:   làm pcb ngán nhất khoan lỗ .

----------


## CBNN

key khó quá thì đặt mua của TQ vậy , giá cũng khá rẻ so với chính hãng . 
input limit thì  trở kéo lên vcc, khi opto kích hoạt thì mức tín hiệu là 0v .  kích opto thì đơn giản , nên không lo thiếu áp vì dây dài nữa .

----------


## CBNN

> 8 ngõ limit ko hoạt động nếu sài công tắc cơ 2 dây do thiếu áp


đúng rồi bác ! em để mở vì chưa biết sẽ dùng sw hay cảm biến loại nào . sài loại nào thì đấu nguồn  và dây chung sau .

----------


## liemgc

bác đưa file gerber đây em phay tặng bác 1 cái khỏi phải bàn ủi :Big Grin:

----------

CBNN

----------

